# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 > مقاله: ایجاد سرویس ماشین حساب ساده با DataSnap XE

## BORHAN TEC

*به نام خدا* 

یکی از ویژگی های دلفی قابلیت ایجاد برنامه های multi-tier است. به طور پیش فرض ما این کار را در دلفی با استفاده از تکنولوژی DataSnap انجام می دهیم. با این که کار با DataSnap بسیار ساده است ولی این تکنولوژی در ساخت برنامه های تجاری واقعی *بسیار بسیار* مفید خواهد بود. در مقاله ای که من در این مورد ترجمه کرده ام نحوه ایجاد یک ماشین حساب تحت Server و Client مورد بررسی قرار گرفته است. یعنی ما از برنامه Client اعدادی را به برنامه Server می فرستیم و برنامه سرویس دهنده می تواند عملیات ریاضی را بر روی آن اعداد انجام داده و نتیجه را به برنامه سرویس دهنده بفرستد. در نهایت کاربر می تواند با استفاده از برنامه سرویس گیرنده نتیجه محاسبات را مشاهده نماید.

*توجه:* دقت داشته باشد که من در این مقاله به بررسی *DataSnap XE* پرداخته ام، بنابرین شما برای تمرین کردن موضوعات این مقاله باید نرم افزار *Delphi XE* را در اختیار داشته باشید.

*توجه:* شما می توانید مقاله و کدهای مورد استفاده در آن را از قسمت ضمیمه دانلود کنید. به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که برا خواندن مقاله شما باید دو فایل* Article.part1.rar و Article.part2.rar* را دانلود کنید و آنها را در درون یک پوشه قرار دهید و با استفاده از نرم افزاری همچون* winRar* محتوای مقاله را مشاهده کنید. کدهای مورد استفاده در مقاله هم در فایل *SourceCode.ZIP* قرار داده شده است.

امیدوارم که این مقاله مورد استفاده دوستان قرار بگیرد...  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

